# Anyone want to see the difference a WMI system can do on an S4?



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

I logged a friends Audi S4 with an AWE Stage 3+ kit using his snow performance kit ON vs. OFF. Here are the results:
Without WMI








With WMI








Without WMI








With WMI


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Anyone want to see the difference a WMI system can do on an S4? (GT-ER)*

Awesome.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Anyone want to see the difference a WMI system can do on an S4? (mj6234)*

It's still pulling ~5* though.


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Anyone want to see the difference a WMI system can do on an S4? (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_It's still pulling ~5* though.

According to the owner he said AWE says that less than 10* is okay.







I was kinda worried about that but hey... maybe S4's are different than 1.8T. 
Also, my car pulls 6* even with 109oct... It just advances like 10*+ more.


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Anyone want to see the difference a WMI system can do on an S4? (GT-ER)*

How much is one of these kits?


----------



## Sam6 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: Anyone want to see the difference a WMI system can do on an S4? (mj6234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mj6234* »_How much is one of these kits?

I just picked up a boost cooler stage 2 kit for $400.00.
To the OP how many *of timing did you add after you installed the kit?


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Anyone want to see the difference a WMI system can do on an S4? (Sam6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sam6* »_
I just picked up a boost cooler stage 2 kit for $400.00.
To the OP how many *of timing did you add after you installed the kit?

None...aparently the car was already running pretty high amounts of timing.


----------



## Sam6 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: Anyone want to see the difference a WMI system can do on an S4? (GT-ER)*

Yeah looks like it was hah.


----------

